# National Trust Car Parks nr Swanage. Shell Bay and Studland.



## Freddiebooks

Just more of a warning than a recommendation.

If your looking to park up in either of these locations with a camper 0ver 5.5 metres long, then make sure you have plenty of pound coins in your pocket.

I was shocked to see it was £2 for one hour. £6 for under four hours. And a shocking £8 for over four hours. 

I arrived at the Knoll House car park (Shell Bay) at 7.30 am to do a six mile circular walk along Shell Bay and then inland. I like to take pictures and i'm never in any rush. The thought of paying £8 to enable me to do the walk made me wonder if this was a fair price. I didn't pay as i never had any such change and the credit card facility on the machine was out of order. So left a note on the dashboard explaining my problem.

Thankfully the warden never came round and i drove off after my walk. But surely £3 would be fair and no more.

Freddiebooks


----------



## bognormike

Free to members with a sticker in the window. :wink:


----------



## bognormike

ps - moved to UK touring - more appropriate 8)


----------



## mandyandandy

If you have a child in your family or grandchild you can join them as a Junior member and get all the benefits of free parking. 

We where advised of this by one of the NT officials running a car park in Cornwall, it saved us a fortune that year and we have been full family members ever since. 

Can work out a big saving if you use their car parks alot. 

Mandy


----------



## peedee

Plus it is free to enter all their properties, more over you are supporting our heritage.

peedee


----------



## blongs

I joined last year as they did 12 months for the price of 12, cashback from quidco.com and a free pair of binoculars.

Its well worth looking out for the offers.

I just joined for myself and it came out about £14 and got the sticker and pass to get into the carparks and Clumber Park etc.


----------



## 96706

We've been members for a few years now. Parked up in some great locations and you soon recoup the annual cost to boot  

Don't always visit the Building either, but spend time doing the nearby walks, or just lazing.


----------



## wintersunshine

*Studland parking*

Hi just to let you all know....it is now pay and display to park at Knoll beach car park...

if you have a national trust car park sticker it is free to park motorhomes.

if not it is £10 per day...we have been there today 0803 2010.

they are also resurfaceing the west side car park as you enter,should be finished for the forthcoming holidays........

we are 8mtrs and parked ok with no problems in the other car park. 

(mods note - merged with the main thread on Studland)


----------



## jb6981

*Re: Studland parking*



wintersunshine said:


> "Hi just to let you all know....it is now pay and display to park at Knoll beach car park...
> 
> if you have a national trust car park sticker it is free to park motorhomes ... "


I turned up at Studland a couple of years ago, our motorhome had its National Trust car park sticker in the windscreen. I stopped at the car park pay kiosk, stated that I was member and pointed to said sticker; I was then asked for my membership card, I did not have it with me so I was then asked for £8. I refused to pay and drove off.

I wrote to NT to complain they answered stating that you must have your membership card with you to enjoy free parking! so whats the point of a sticker? If you have your membership card and no sticker on your vehicle you can park for free but not the other way round.

So be warned, no membership card NO PARKING.


----------



## peedee

*Re: Studland parking*



jb6981 said:


> so whats the point of a sticker?


Sticker is not dated, it could be years old and your membership lapsed!

peedee


----------



## Mrplodd

The NT are getting hot on membership cards because you can buy a current NT window sticker for about a fiver on ebay !!!


----------



## bognormike

*Re: Studland parking*



peedee said:


> jb6981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so whats the point of a sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> Sticker is not dated, it could be years old and your membership lapsed!
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

they send out a new sticker every year - ours was in the handbook - it's got "Member 2010" on it, 2009 one was also dated. Obviously most use in pay & display type car parks. Our only problem is that we only get one, and it's in the 'van - but we sometimes use the car for NT visits.............


----------



## peedee

Just shows you how much attention I have paid to them. Don't even know where my current one is? I have tried to buy one in the Trust shops to put on another vehicle but they don't sell them. 

peedee

p.s Perhaps the answer is to put it in a mobile wallet like our Blue badge?


----------



## bognormike

peedee said:


> Just shows you how much attention I have paid to them. Don't even know where my current one is? I have tried to buy one in the Trust shops to put on another vehicle but they don't sell them.
> 
> peedee
> 
> p.s Perhaps the answer is to put it in a mobile wallet like our Blue badge?


I think that's probably the best move, peedee; then you only need to remember to move it over........... :roll:


----------



## 96706

If you visit an NT site, you can now pick up a new sticker, instead of having to concact HQ for it.  

But you still have to produce a current membership card.


----------



## peedee

****, this certainly was not my recent experience. However it is easy for me to visit a shop so I will try again in the next few days.
Must have a look for my current one too.

peedee


----------



## 96706

We wanted on this year as we have 3 vechiles and don't always use the motorhome when Site visiting. 
Lady at HQ told us we can pick one up extra car stickers when we next visited a Site. Now have 2 stickers and got one from Father in Law as he has stopped driving.


----------



## wintersunshine

*NT Sticker*

Just to say that if you have a membership card......go into trust shop and ask for a sticker...they will give you one.

The stickers are dated...with the year that they are issued.

We asked and got one a couple of days ago.


----------



## peedee

Not been to the shop yet, got the car out of the garage to go and the phone rang and had to cancel going out. I have found my 2010 sticker and it does indeed have the year on it oddly though the one on my car does not! Now I am absolutely certain I put the sticker on there last year, I know that because the car was only purchased in March 2009. They must have only decided to display the year recently because it is most unlikely that the sticker was older than 2008 and more than likely was the 2009 one.

peedee


----------



## 96706

2009 ones definitely had "2009" on them - I know because I'm looking at one on my desk now :lol: Not sure about 2008, however in previous years it was the shape and colour which changed year on year, i.e. one year it was green oak leaves on white background and the next it would be vice versa, some years a round badge, some years square so that car park attendants could recognise easily current badges. Guess that as Ebay sales have become more prevalent that they put the year on to deter people buying them (and then finding out they were out of date 8O :lol: ).

Mrs D


----------

